# Dalian Amazon drum 'sticking'



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Good evening,

We use 2 Dalian Amazon roasters side by side for our business (mad, but it works for us). They have pretty heavy use and one of the roaster drums keeps sticking. The pulley can't physically turn the top flywheel. Lubricant has assisted in the past but now it seems to be pretty stuck. 

When I have taken the drum out if I hold it vertically and manually spin it, it moves freely, as soon as you hold it up horizontal as it would be in the machine, it sticks. There is a little movement up and down but can't seem to find a way to tighten anything else up. Anyone experienced the same?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The front support is a bush, self lubricating. The rear support is a roller bearing, have you tried greasing the bearing with 'suitable high temperature grease ?? As with most bearings ,use and heat can dilute / remove the lubricant.
I would suggest removing the the bearing or cleaning it then regrease with appropriate grease using a grease gun with a 'concave' tip.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Any progress 🤔


----------

